# Is it Cruel?



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

As i have mentioned before, my mother is none too thrilled about me getting a beardie, but has never voiced any objectons.I know the idea of keeping reptiles is weird for many people, but when i mentioned i was seriously looking into getting a bearded dragon, she launched into a full-scale heated rant abouthow it is crel and abnormal to keep wild animals in captivity.Is keeping a beardie cruel?Also she proceeded to say what was even crueller was feeding it wild food. She says there's something wrong with someone wanting to keep something that needs fed live food and that allthough it's my choice she couldn't see how someone can call themselves an animal lover if their willing to give something live food.Is she right? I feel really guilty now about keeping a beardie and its feeding requirements.Also, if i DO get a beardie, another quick question.What's the est age to start out with and why?Are thereany pros and cons with keeping a baby bearded dragon or an adult one?Thanks,any help would be enormously appreciated!


----------



## louism (Jun 14, 2009)

beardies are quite easy to keep one of the easiest lizards there diet is just natural and if they have a big enough viv and enough of a natural enviroment there fine but it costs alot of money so think about it first also handle them enough and theyll be happy mine is:2thumb:


----------



## queenquack (Apr 6, 2009)

in my opion as long as the animal is well cared for, has an interesting environement that is as large as possible, i dont think its cruel. upsetting the animal is anyway ie inproper handling ect is. neglect for any reason including negligence is also unacceptable.
i disagree with birds kept in small or even medium sized cages. they need to spread there wings! for sum reason its different for lizards... and fish.
hopefull any beardy u get will be captive breed so it will know no different. just make sure you get the biggest cage possible with pleanty of height. enrich enrich enrich! 
make the enviroment interesting, variable and as exciting as posible. i love comming up with new ways of arranging the tank and im forever buying new ornaments!
the cage i have for my leopard gecko is the absolute minermum for a bearedy! lol spoiled chap! (45cm by 60 by 45)
as for the food, its a difficault thing! i hate the locusts and hav 2 put them in the fridge before ill touch them! i do shelf my discust, however and move every batch into a bigger box. the ones they come in are far too small. i feed them pleanty of fresh leafs to. besides, so many have escaped i feel i have "Given back" to mother nature anyway!! they do have a tough time but how is there life any worse than battery kept hens or sow pens in europe? i think my lucusts have more space conparativly!
i feel most sorry for my lodger who is terrified of the bugs and lizard! she, of course was the first to decover a rouge lucust... crawling up her leg.... :$ oops!
i am not a beardy expert, all i will say is dont keep it on sand! i had one put to sleep at work because the idiot didnt notice it was eating the floor!! (im a vet nurse, we see alot of idiots). i am definatly an animal lover heck its my damn job!!
just do ur resurch. internet, care books, anything u can get ur hands on! coming on this forum is a good start, best of luck, wat ever u decide to do!
xxxx


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Wild animals eat 'wild' (or should I say live) food, I wouldn't call that cruel, it's just part of nature. All captive animals must be fed with the correct food otherwise they will suffer from health problems and even die. 

Lizards such as Bearded dragons will live long, happy lives providing they are kept in suitable conditions, this basically means a proper sized vivarium and suitable temperature. Bearded dragons do eat quite a fair amount of vegetable matter. If you want something that doesn't eat insects then you might like to consider a Uromastyx, which primarily are herbivores. they do require a little more care however the housing requirements are similar to that of a Bearded dragon. 

Finally, at what age you buy the animal is purely down to personal preference. My own preference is buy a young specimen and grow it on myself, young reptiles also tend to be cheaper.


----------



## Lee89 (Jun 15, 2009)

truthfuly and honestly even though sum people think its crule to keep animaly in cages or vivs but if the raptile or animal is bred in captivity then they realy dont know any different n dw my mum feels the exact same way bout it but feeding them live food aint a problem because its nature doing what it dose even an amnimal in the wild has to hunt live food its what they do so dont feel guilty about it, besids u looking after the reptile is beter than what they would get in the wild warmth all the time daily feeds fresh clean water for them so in my eyes if u have a captive bred reptile no matter what it is i dont see a problem with it one bit. :2thumb:


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

No its not crule at all as they tend to live long happy lives in captivivty, and sometimes much longer then they would in the wild. Ask your mum were cats and dogs once not wild animals and now seem as family pets? Just because animals with fur are more popular pets they all started off wild as been introduced as family pets over the years. Reptile keeping is becoming more popular with time.
Beareded dragons are one of the best reptiles in my opinoin. Just make sure you do enough research first. I found a nice age for a beardie was around 4-6 months as still young enough to tame down and nice to handle.
Heres a list of requirements
4x2x2 viv
100 watt spot bulb
Dimming thermostat
42" 10.0 uv tube
UV starter unit (for large tube)
Lots of logs
Salad bowl
Calcium
Nutrobal (d3)

Hope this helps. x


----------



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help, i just needed reassuring that getting a beardie is the right thing to do. My mum is used to the idea now, just so long as i buy everything for him or her and make sure he/she's okay.The idea of live food she is getting used to! I will definately read a couple of books before getting one. Still not sure whether to get an adult or baby, will decide later.Thanks again!:2thumb:


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

ive had mine now for just two days, i know why people could consider live feeding cruel, and keeping animals as cruel but you have to think as stated alot of these animals are captive bred and from what ve read i personaly wouldnt keep a wild specimen.

also if you take proper care for your animal your practicly treating it as royalty what wild beardy can garentee a meal, lack of predators safe caring enviorment.

i must admit after sending my first cricket to its doom:devil:
i did feel a little guilty but then its the circle of life if you feed your live food some nice veg its better than what they have in the pet stores in a container your given them something although theyre only food, your then also forfitting your money and time for the beardy but then the rewards of keeping and loving a happy animal must out weigh this.

i really hope your mum can see past these issues they really are great pets.


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

if you get a baby beardie and give it time to settle in, then gradual handling they will become your best friend! One of the few reptiles that seems to enjoy being handled! That said be carefull when handling babies.......They are fast!!! Handle in the viv for a while till you feel you can trust it, well more than usual anyway!:lol2: We had loads and they take to you really fast...cute little things, your mother will love it!:lol2:


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

To tell you the truth hun, mine would hate to live in the wild. He has all the creature comforts in his viv, lots of branches and fake foliage, as well as being hand fed, waited on hand and foot, lots of cuddles a lovely blow dry in the morn even though he not wet he has a thing for me blow drying my hair so has to come over for one himself. LOL. A hammock to lounge on for his lazy moments. And all the love a can give. Is this cruelty? Dont think he would agree he wont eat anything unless its given to him by hand the lazy :devil: but beardies are lovely reps. 

Hope you get one hun if thats what you want they are wonderful and I couldnt be without mine I spend lots of time with him.

Feeding requirements, well as said they do eat live but baring in mind that the live foods they eat aint exactly on the endangered species list, locusts are pests and can eat a farmers crop in minutes. They like the rat of the insect world. 

How many times has someone stood on a spider of squatted a fly and not give it a second thought? If you lived in a country where locusts gather in thier swarms am sure we would all be squashing em.

Oh and if you do get a baby hun try get a more established one not one that is only a few weeks old. Reason for this alot of babies are sadly lost so try get one a little more established so you know they healthy eating well. Ect.


----------

